# Phuket as RVing Destination



## Marlene33 (Aug 21, 2017)

Hello!
Last year I spend my holidays at Phuket and tried to have more time for RVing there. The country is great for RVing and you can easily and very cheap rent an RV for it. On my tour I also found great boat trips to the surrounding islands. 

regards Marlene


----------

